# Anyone remember Mick Lewis from the Orsova?



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, my Dad "Mick Lewis" worked the Orsova between 1956 and 1961, anyone remember him?
At the time he resided between Worthing, Sussex and Wimbledon, London.
I have 3 payslips which show his rank as J.O.S.
He appeared to work other ships also. Wage slips are stamped; M.V. Tremayne, London.... Baron Glenconnor Androssan...... The Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co. Ltd.....
Any thoughts????
(POP)


----------



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Here's some pics to jog your memories*



jaguars2008 said:


> Hi, my Dad "Mick Lewis" worked the Orsova between 1956 and 1961, anyone remember him?
> At the time he resided between Worthing, Sussex and Wimbledon, London.
> I have 3 payslips which show his rank as J.O.S.
> He appeared to work other ships also. Wage slips are stamped; M.V. Tremayne, London.... Baron Glenconnor Androssan...... The Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co. Ltd.....
> ...


3 pics to help anyone recognise him.
Any clues?


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello again Marc.
Details of the ships your dad sailed on should be in the fifth registrar of seamans service.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATID=8124315&SearchInit=4&CATREF=bt382/1010

Hit the request this and go Jpeg. But this time in the add info box ask for the: 
CRS 10 forms of R590956 LEWIS M 19/04/1936 CROSSBUSH
It’s a no find no pay basis. 
If you do request before nine am Monday (UK time) you will get a reply to your PC by late Monday afternoon.


----------

